# Floor Model Carseat?



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

My research has brought me to the conclusion of buying a Snugride 32, and after that I was planning on replacing it with a Britax marathon so she can continue rf'ing for a LOT longer, and the convert that to ff'ing and eventually a booster.

We by fluke found a Snugride 32 today on sale for 70 bucks- the display model. Still has all pieces- the base and the instruction manual, was manufactured April '08, Expires April '14. We bought it, but I'm still iffy as to if you would consider it "used" since it's not sealed in the box. If we decide not to use it, we'll just list it on C-list and make our 70 bucks back, but I can't see why it wouldn't be safe to use.

Insight?

I know that buying a carseat is the last place I want to be unnecessarily frugal, but I think there's a distinction between buying the floor model and buying used. We're just on a tight-ish budget. We're brand-new homeowners and this is our first baby, we don't have ANYTHING, and my shower isn't happening until after baby is born.

eta: subbing


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm surprised you were sold the floor model. that is a huge liability for the company.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

So is it not safe to use, then?


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

I would absolutely not use the floor model. I'd try returning it back to where you purchased it from, instead of selling it. I wouldn't want any other child to ride in something that I wouldn't put my own child in.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought the main danger of used carseats is that you don't know for sure it hasn't been in an accident. A floor model won't have been in an accident, so I think its ok.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

all the floor models ive seen have a tag sewed on them that says "floor model, not for resale"


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kyamo* 
I thought the main danger of used carseats is that you don't know for sure it hasn't been in an accident.


That was the impression that I had as well.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

Another reason I wouldn't use the floor model is because it's probably been tested out 100 times or more in the store. It could have been dropped several times by employees trying to get it down/put it back up, or customers doing the same. And, it probably sat on display for a while... taking away "life" from it. What is the DOM? I don't want to buy a car seat that has an older DOM, even if it isn't expired. I'd like to get as long as possible out of the seat that I spend my hard earned money on.

I guess I'm just really picky. I won't buy something if I can tell that it's been "tried out" (or tried on-- clothes, shoes, etc.). And when it comes to car seat safety, I'd only accept a brand new in the box, with no dents on the box, no torn off tape, etc.

It really is a liability issue. But if you're comfortable with it, then that's your decision!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I wouldn't use a floor model. Off the top of my head, I'd be worried about how many times it had been dropped. Really, having it be handled and installed in other people's vehicles isn't a big deal and doesn't affect the seat at all, safety-wise. But especially an infant bucket seat that is composed primarily of plastic, I'd be really concerned about how roughly it was treated while in the store (again, the dropped issue). Plastic can stress and undergo unseen damage. I'd happily buy a floor model high chair (and have), stroller, etc. but not something that I need to trust will keep my child safe/alive in a collision.

I, too, am very surprised that you were allowed to purchase a floor model car seat. Most companies will not allow their floor models to be bought, because of liability issues.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

OK, I got home and took a really good look at it and asked my husband more questions (He bought it while I was at work this afternoon, called me to ask if he should buy it or not)

It was parted out as part of a travel system- someone bought the stroller but not the bucket seat- the seat still has all the tags swinging off of it, it was just put out on the display area to sell the extra part.

Manufactured 18 months ago, good till 2014 (which is loooong after it will be outgrown)

I should also mention that we do not drive, nor own a car, but are legally required to have baby strapped into an appropriate carseat in order to check out from the hospital.


----------



## Erica09M (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
OK, I got home and took a really good look at it and asked my husband more questions (He bought it while I was at work this afternoon, called me to ask if he should buy it or not)

It was parted out as part of a travel system- someone bought the stroller but not the bucket seat- the seat still has all the tags swinging off of it, it was just put out on the display area to sell the extra part.

Manufactured 18 months ago, good till 2014 (which is loooong after it will be outgrown)

I should also mention that we do not drive, nor own a car, but are legally required to have baby strapped into an appropriate carseat in order to check out from the hospital.

Curious, how are you getting home from the hospital?


----------

